# Custom 6.5 - 2 hole tappered bung



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 28, 2012)

For those who might be interested I have upgraded my carboy adapter (several months back , due to lack of bad sealing at times) to a custom drilled 2 hole - 6.5 tapered gum stopper. It works really well with the 3/8 racking tube and a ¼ hole for vacuum control. 
This stopper can also be used for an airlock to fit the 3/8 id and a thermometer to to fit in the ¼ ‘’ hole to check your temp at any time - fits 1, 3, 5, 6, 6.5, 7 gallon carboys (most common). 
Price is $5.00 + $3.00 shipping
email me for additional info or purchasing - [email protected]


----------

